# Calls for sale or trade



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a Zink money maker in Ivory I am asking $140 or best offer it was new last year but I have only used it on a couple hunts. I also have a zink ph-2 duck call in bourbon I am asking $100 or best offer. if your interested you can call, text or message me on here. text or message would be best.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$10 for a Money Maker....I'll take it.:mrgreen: I think you left a 0 out...............


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> $10 for a Money Maker....I'll take it.:mrgreen: I think you left a 0 out...............


Thanks for the notice haha I actually was asking $140 for it since I have only used it maybe five times and it was new last year


----------

